# A Powershot update by September?



## Gman (Jul 25, 2012)

'More announcements coming
... expect two more announcements before Photokina begins in September. ... as well as the usual PowerShot upgrades.' (CRF)

Hmm 'the usual Powershot upgrades', I wonder whatever that might mean? The S100 sensor and a Digic 5 processor plus a 24mm to 140mm zoom, in the same G12 body? Or will they try to slim it down a bit, a sort of cross between the S100 and the EOS M keeping the articulated screen but making it touch sensitive to reduce the buttons and dials?


----------



## Gman (Aug 2, 2012)

Mmmmm, I like the latest rumour, a new Powershot to replace the G12 by the end of August, I can hardly wait, I dare to say I am almost desperate to see it and would almost be tempted to pre order one even without seeing the specs should it become available just in time for my next trip to Japan.
I just hope it's not an announcement like with the EOS M, announced now but not available till October !


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 15, 2012)

Is the S100 and G12 successors still expected to be announced by the end of the month?



Gman said:


> Mmmmm, I like the latest rumour, a new Powershot to replace the G12 by the end of August, I can hardly wait, I dare to say I am almost desperate to see it and would almost be tempted to pre order one even without seeing the specs should it become available just in time for my next trip to Japan.
> I just hope it's not an announcement like with the EOS M, announced now but not available till October !


----------



## Gman (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, we have had two Powershot upgrades this month so I guess it would be too much to hope that there would be anymore announcements of anything other upgrades before September  
I guess if Canon have anything else up their sleeves they might wait now until Photokina 18th to the 23rd Sep. 
http://www.photokina.com/en/photokina/home/index.php
after all surely they dont want to give away all their thunder after the EOS M and the two new Powershots?

From Tech Radar
http://www.techradar.com/news/photography-video-capture/cameras/photokina-2012-what-wed-like-to-see-1086134
"Canon G13
UPDATE: The latest rumours suggest that Canon will reveal a new Powershot G13 in August, before Photokina. It has also been suggested that the S100 will also be replaced or upgraded."
I hope they are right but it will be cutting it fine.
See aslo
http://www.techradar.com/news/photography-video-capture/cameras/canon-to-replace-the-g12-in-august-1091213

I really dont want the EOS M it's a nice body but by the time you start adding lenses it's no longer a travel companion like the G11 and G12. I do hope I am not going to be pushed into getting the Sony before the G13 becomes available.
Cmon now Canon dont push me to the competition!


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the links. I assume you are looking at the RX100?

You would think at this point Canon would get out the S100 given the recent lens error issues and for how long the G12 has been out now. The competition is not sitting still and would think they wouldn't want to lose any other customers to the competition at this point. The EOS M seems nice, but much prefer the S or G line.

Forgot when is was mentioned, but now I cannot find the rumor on here that mentioned the Powershot announcements with the small f/1.9 camera and G13 referenced.





Gman said:


> Well, we have had two Powershot upgrades this month so I guess it would be too much to hope that there would be anymore announcements of anything other upgrades before September
> I guess if Canon have anything else up their sleeves they might wait now until Photokina 18th to the 23rd Sep.
> http://www.photokina.com/en/photokina/home/index.php
> after all surely they dont want to give away all their thunder after the EOS M and the two new Powershots?
> ...


----------



## Gman (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes you are right. I am thinking of the Sony RX100. Unfortunately no articulated screen and lousy zoom but looks nice and has had some good reviews.

I am going to Japan early October and really want to replace my G11 before I go as despite a recent repair I am still unable to focus in macro in manual mode although the camera will struggle to focus in macro in full auto.

My G11 really let me down on some once in a lifetime shots on my last Japanese trip and I dont want the same thing happening again.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 15, 2012)

I wonder who will be the first to stick a FF sensor in a mirrorless body. That could be seriously epic.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

Understandable, here is hoping Canon steps up its game in the S100 successor, otherwise the pocket camera of the year will be the RX100.




Gman said:


> Yes you are right. I am thinking of the Sony RX100.


----------



## Gman (Aug 17, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> Understandable, here is hoping Canon steps up its game in the S100 successor, otherwise the pocket camera of the year will be the RX100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be a great pity if I lashed out £500 more in desperation than in common sense, on an RX100 only to find later that Canon trumps it with a genuine successor to the G12


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

The G12 successor will likely be in its current orm, larger than RX100 and not pocket size which is the purpose of the S series. MAs for sensor size, I don't see Canon jeopardizing the G1X but going anything larger than its current 1/1.7".

Next week we sold hear from Nikon which is suppose to announce a largers sensor compact to either replace the P7100 r spinoff a new line.



Gman said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Understandable, here is hoping Canon steps up its game in the S100 successor, otherwise the pocket camera of the year will be the RX100.
> ...


----------



## Gman (Aug 17, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> The G12 successor will likely be in its current orm, larger than RX100 and not pocket size which is the purpose of the S series. MAs for sensor size, I don't see Canon jeopardizing the G1X but going anything larger than its current 1/1.7".
> 
> Next week we sold hear from Nikon which is suppose to announce a largers sensor compact to either replace the P7100 r spinoff a new line.
> 
> ...



You are probably correct in saying that the next Gxx wont have a bigger sensor in order not to cannibalise sales of the G1X but they might replace the current sensor with a cmos or more advanced type of sensor. The other thing they might do is introduce a better lens, we still have not seen the hinted at camera with an ƒ1.9 lens they could also introduce a 24mm to 150mm, 6x or greater zoom? 

My final comment for the moment is that they could reduce the number of physical controls and make the screen a touch screen as on the new EOS-M making the design sleeker and perhaps even lighter?


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

Could definitely see a faster lens (something like the X10 would be ideal) and a newer sensor.

I don't see Canon dropping the lens to ƒ1.9 in the G12 successor, but more like the S100 successor.

Are you following the Nikon announcement?





Gman said:


> You are probably correct in saying that the next Gxx wont have a bigger sensor in order not to cannibalise sales of the G1X but they might replace the current sensor with a cmos or more advanced type of sensor. The other thing they might do is introduce a better lens, we still have not seen the hinted at camera with an ƒ1.9 lens they could also introduce a 24mm to 150mm, 6x or greater zoom?
> 
> My final comment for the moment is that they could reduce the number of physical controls and make the screen a touch screen as on the new EOS-M making the design sleeker and perhaps even lighter?


----------



## Gman (Aug 17, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> Could definitely see a faster lens (something like the X10 would be ideal) and a newer sensor.
> 
> I don't see Canon dropping the lens to ƒ1.9 in the G12 successor, but more like the S100 successor.
> 
> ...


What Nikon announcement? A successor to the G12 and the RX100?


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

Its either the P7200 or another new line in the Coolpix lineup. Suppose to be announced on the 22nd; a larger sensor compact.



Gman said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Could definitely see a faster lens (something like the X10 would be ideal) and a newer sensor.
> ...


----------



## Gman (Aug 18, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> Its either the P7200 or another new line in the Coolpix lineup. Suppose to be announced on the 22nd; a larger sensor compact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had wondered about the 7100 but did a comparison with the G12 and the G12 won 
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1007&message=41597879

I'll be very interested to see what Nikon do with the 7200 as the sensor on the 7100 did not get rave reviews. If it's not better that the G12 and there's no G12 replacement in the shops by mid September I can see myself being tempted by the RX100 as if you drop the pixels from 20mp to 10mp apparently it increases the zoom range from 3.6 to 5.1x . I only just discovered that little tip. Better a camera with at least 5x zoom and 10mp than 20mp and only 3.6 zoom.

So thanks for the news, I'll be watching with baited breath.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 18, 2012)

On the RX100, think you are referring to Clear Zoom which automatically gives it 7.1x and something like 10x if you drop it to 10mp. This is non digital.

As for the Nikon, seems like it will hopefully be a whole new camera with a 1" sensor instead of the current 1/1.7" which is in the G12, P7100, and S100.



Gman said:


> I'll be very interested to see what Nikon do with the 7200 as the sensor on the 7100 did not get rave reviews. If it's not better that the G12 and there's no G12 replacement in the shops by mid September I can see myself being tempted by the RX100 as if you drop the pixels from 20mp to 10mp apparently it increases the zoom range from 3.6 to 5.1x . I only just discovered that little tip. Better a camera with at least 5x zoom and 10mp than 20mp and only 3.6 zoom.
> 
> So thanks for the news, I'll be watching with baited breath.


----------



## Gman (Aug 18, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> On the RX100, think you are referring to Clear Zoom which automatically gives it 7.1x and something like 10x if you drop it to 10mp. This is non digital.
> 
> As for the Nikon, seems like it will hopefully be a whole new camera with a 1" sensor instead of the current 1/1.7" which is in the G12, P7100, and S100.
> 
> ...



If that's the case then like I said, if there's no G12 replacement by Photokina I'll be getting an RX100.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 22, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I wonder who will be the first to stick a FF sensor in a mirrorless body. That could be seriously epic.



The answer is NOT Canon  .....my 2cents Sony, Samsung, or Nikon


----------



## Gman (Aug 22, 2012)

Some further thoughts on the new Nikon P7700 which although having same size sensor as the old G12 has the new CMOS configuration, it has an articulated screen like the G12 and it is also has a better brighter zoom ƒ2 to ƒ4 28mm -200mm equiv.

http://www.dpreview.com/products/nikon/compacts/nikon_cpp7700

It's almost as though this was the Canon's own update to the G12! So I wonder what Canon have up their sleeve for Photokina (if anything) seeing that Nikon have seemingly stolen their thunder? What could Canon possibly do that could be a competitor to the P 7700? Of course they would have to have a CMOS sensor or better and a digic 5 processor against the present one. What about the zoom? 7.1X on the Nikon with an ƒ2 max could the Canon at least have a 24mm to say 180mm zoom to cover the wide angle end?

If and when Canon eventually surprises us with a G13 or 14, it would be interesting to see the two cameras go head to head on IQ and speed of use. I have a feeling it's going to be a tough challenge.

Apparently the Nikon is scheduled for release on the 27th of September so Canon could still bring out something at Photokina but I am left wondering what it could possibly be given the options that the P7700 provide. It's even quite a bit lighter than the old G12.

Anyone else out there got any thoughts on what Canon might do to really compete with the P7700? I like it a lot and apart from the sensor size I'd certainly prefer this over the Sony RX100.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 22, 2012)

If Canon goes with a 24mm lens, look more for about a 24-120 mm lens.



Gman said:


> Some further thoughts on the new Nikon P7700 which although having same size sensor as the old G12 has the new CMOS configuration, it has an articulated screen like the G12 and it is also has a better brighter zoom ƒ2 to ƒ4 28mm -200mm equiv.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/products/nikon/compacts/nikon_cpp7700
> 
> ...


----------



## Gman (Aug 23, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> If Canon goes with a 24mm lens, look more for about a 24-120 mm lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you come to that conclusion? If Nikon can put a 28mm to 200mm lens on an almost identical size body to the G12, why couldn't Canon put a 24mm to 180mm or even 170mm mm lens on the same body, that's assuming of course that the next iteration of the G12 is going to have the same size body?


----------



## MRLinVA (Aug 25, 2012)

x


----------



## Gman (Aug 25, 2012)

> How do you come to that conclusion? If Nikon can put a 28mm to 200mm lens on an almost identical size body to the G12, why couldn't Canon put a 24mm to 180mm or even 170mm mm lens on the same body, that's assuming of course that the next iteration of the G12 is going to have the same size body?



not only that but Nikon have done it with a similar size body (slightly lighter) admittedly the viewfinder has gone but it is an ƒ2 to ƒ4 lens which is not bad.

I find it strange that there dont seem to be any 'reliable' rumours for a G12 successor - are Canon waiting to surprise us with a bigger sensor, a longer zoom and a smaller body, something between the present G12 and the G1X or has the G12 become the end of the line?


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 27, 2012)

All I can think of was something delayed the G12 and S100 successors even further given some recent introductions, especially the RX100. This camera alone is impacting the S100, G12, and the G1X sales. What could Canon do at this point to match or beat Sony? They are going to need something besides their minimal upgrades, otherwise they are going to get lost in the crowd.


----------



## Gman (Aug 27, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> All I can think of was something delayed the G12 and S100 successors even further given some recent introductions, especially the RX100. This camera alone is impacting the S100, G12, and the G1X sales. What could Canon do at this point to match or beat Sony? They are going to need something besides their minimal upgrades, otherwise they are going to get lost in the crowd.


Now they even have to contend with a Nikon, G12 lookalike, the P7700 with CMOS sensor, and a longer brighter zoom. They are going to have to hurry up or they will miss the boat with folks flocking to buy competitors better machines.
I for one will be thinking seriously about the 20Mp 1" CMOS sensored RX100 pretty soon! Surely if Sony can fit a 1" sensor into that tiny body, Canon can?

Photokina now only three weeks away!


----------



## Gman (Sep 3, 2012)

Well folks it's September already, autumn on the way for some of us and Photokina is now only two weeks away. 

Still total silence from Canon on whether or not there is even going to be a G12 successor. Was the G1X in fact the answer to a Powershot successor despite all those who said it wasn't. People complained it was expensive for what it was, others complained about it's limitations, not a lot of rave reviews and the price even dropped pretty quickly for a new camera.

So what have we had from Canon? Two updated Powershots neither in the same category as the G12 and the EOS M mirrorless which although announced will not be available till mid to late October. Not including the announcements of the bigger professional bodies.

I have talked a lot about my frustration of not having a G12+ whatever number the next iteration might be and the relative merits of what I consider to be the two closest competitors, the Sony RX100 and the Nikon P7700. I really cannot make any value decision until Phototkina even if there is a pre exhibition announcement. Because we might be in the same situation as with the EOS M, announced but not available until.....

I have seen the arguments against owning a Sony and do hesitate to buy a new Sony just before heading off on holiday JIC something goes wrong with it especially as it's quite expensive for what it is. I was reminded today of trying to shoot in sunlight with a non articulated screen and no viewfinder, all I could see was the reflection of my face in the screen and that was with a screen hood as well. So at this rate am I going to end up with the Nikon if Canon dont make an announcement pretty soon? In the meantime the Nikon wont be available till the end of the month anyway so no real assessments for a while afterwards anyway. 

Maybe the most sensible thing to do wil be just to take my old G11 on holiday and wait till I get back before making any decisions.???


----------



## Aglet (Sep 3, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who will be the first to stick a FF sensor in a mirrorless body. That could be seriously epic.
> ...



Pentax/Ricoh, Fuij


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 3, 2012)

Can you elaborate?

Going on travel? Get the RX100 if you like, set it on Auto, and everything is good to go. Far better performance than what you will find in the Canon successors. Right now, Sony has the market and I don't see Canon matching the RX100 at this late the game...maybe next year.




Gman said:


> I have seen the arguments against owning a Sony and do hesitate to buy a new Sony just before heading off on holiday JIC something goes wrong with it especially as it's quite expensive for what it is.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> Can you elaborate?
> 
> Going on travel? Get the RX100 if you like, set it on Auto, and everything is good to go. Far better performance than what you will find in the Canon successors. Right now, Sony has the market and I don't see Canon matching the RX100 at this late the game...maybe next year.
> 
> ...



I have seen a lot of criticism about Sony's poor service record.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Guess when you buy a good product like the RX100, service records become second nature.





Gman said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you elaborate?
> ...


----------



## Gman (Sep 5, 2012)

I have decided to wait.

I had a bad experience with an old Nikon (S10) during the week with a flat screen where all I could see outdoors was the reflection of my face even with a screen hood. Seems silly to rush to buy something only to regret later. My G11 has been repaired and I am now aware of it's low light limitations and understand the problem with ficussing in macro mode - it only works on wide angle!

If Canon dont eventually bring out a successor to the PS G12 I will go for the Nikon P7700 which looks almost as though it were Canon's successor to the G12 even to the articulated screen.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Are the PowerShot announcements this week?*

Previously it was mentioned the G12 and S100 successors would be announced this week? Any news or updates? Now Wednesday and have not heard a thing.


----------



## Gman (Sep 13, 2012)

Thursday, 13th, not many working days left to Photokina.

Seen on New Camera.
http://thenewcamera.com/?cat=92
you need to scroll down quite a way to see the Canon news.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

You got your wish GMAN. Canon G15. F1.8 lens.  If they can make the fps around 5, it's perfect.


----------



## Gman (Sep 14, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> You got your wish GMAN. Canon G15. F1.8 lens.  If they can make the fps around 5, it's perfect.



Surely with a digic 5 processor it should be around 10fps at least with jpegs, bit less with raw, depends if they kept the image size down to around 12-14 Mps?


----------

